# Supplements for Joint Health/Luxating Patellas...



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anyone here give their chis any joint supplements, particularly any that would be beneficial for luxating patellas?

If so, what kind and what are the results?

How did you decide on what to use?

Thanks.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i use glucosamine for dodger who hurt his leg early in life, its helped wonders this winter, he gets stiff when the cold weather comes in.

glucosamine would be your best bet as its for joint health!


----------



## chi-momma (Jun 21, 2006)

The vet gave me a supplement called Cosequin for Shea's knees. I would recommend buying the stuff online though. A lot cheaper then what the vet charges.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

My vet told me to give Koke Cosequin DS for her knees.
She has had both knees operated on for Luxating Patellas.
She gets 1/4 tablet a day for the rest of her life. It's not cheap, but I get the bottle of 250 tablets so it lasts a good while.

Here's a link http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=929&N=2001+113970


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

I tried Cosequin for Nero's luxating patellas, but it didn't seem to help him at all. This is what and where I bought it (1/2 a pill a day): http://www.entirelypets.com/cosregstren.html

I haven't tried anything else. It never hurts to try! Good luck!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I give Trixie a joint maintance tablet every morning (glucosamine) and in the evening I give her 1/2 a joint maintance treat that I buy at Walmart. I also give the treat to my sheltie. They both ar doing great on it. My vet told me to give them. Trixie couldn't jump up at me and she hadly walked or played, now she is so much more active.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  I've been thinking about starting Beau on something, but there are so many options...so I wanted to hear from some other chi owners first hand to see if anyone could recommend something that has really helped them.

I've heard of a lot of people using Glucosamine/Chondroiton/MSM, or a combination of those...some even use Hyaluronic Acid. So right now I'm a little confused on what would be the best choice.

Oh, I've also read that EstherC can help...has anyone else ever heard that?

And does anyone know anything about Knox Nutra Joint?

Ms. P and lilmisscookie, thanks for the links. 

ETA: Foxywench, what type of Glucosamine do you give (as in what brand, etc.)? Thanks!


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky almost had a luxating patella this past early spring. The vet suggested Glucosamine to help but warned it may not fix the problem. He has been on it ever since and stopped limping within about 1 month of starting it and has not had a problem since. The vet said keeping him exercised and moving would help too. I have been very pleased with the results of using Glucosamine!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i use a generic human brand from our local healthfood store.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks foxywench. 

Heather, glad to hear it helped Corky!


----------



## amf (May 14, 2006)

Brutus was diagnosed with luxating patella (grade 2) after we observed him favoring/limping on his left rear leg for over a week. The vet gave him *Next Level Joint Fluid* (Glucosamine + MSM) and gave us an option for surgery. 

Brutus was overweight so we put him on a diet (he's on BARF diet since he was about 6mos.). After 2 weeks, he lost half a pound and is given glucosamine 1ml twice daily. I also put a few drops of glucosamine in his water bowl. His left leg also gets a light massage each night.

After 3 weeks, his limping is almost gone!!!  Sometimes a day passes when there was no limping at all. We reduced the dosage to 3/4ml twice daily and he's doing fine. His recovery is dramatic to say the least.

This thing really works!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya, I've been giving Sruffy Glucosamine Sulphate daily for almost a year and find that he is less stiff when he walks and also more active. The one I get is by Phytopet and comes in a capsule which I open and sprinkle the powder on his food.

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Chandra741 (Oct 1, 2005)

How much Glucosamine is safe to give your dog? My Chi is 2 years old and has a luxating patella. I want to start her on this but have no clue. I saw a liquid version in my local drugstore but am not sure how much to give and whether or not this is safe. Please advise???


----------

